# Replacement front hatch hinge on a Gordon Waterman



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Having a hard time finding a replacement 4 x 1 hinge for the front hatch on my Gordon Waterman. Ones l've seen online and ordered from Seachoice Products are slightly thicker than the original. West Marine was no help. Can anyone help point me in the right direction?
Thanks!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I'd start with Hells Bay. Gemlux or Jamestown Distributors may work as fallbacks.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

See if they're on http://www.gemlux.com/catalog/hinge-topmount


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gemlux has lots of those parts


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

Call tom Gordon at islamorada boatworks and ask


----------



## Bluwave (Nov 3, 2014)

FlyaSalt said:


> Having a hard time finding a replacement 4 x 1 hinge for the front hatch on my Gordon Waterman. Ones l've seen online and ordered from Seachoice Products are slightly thicker than the original. West Marine was no help. Can anyone help point me in the right direction?
> Thanks!


They don't make them anymore, but Glasser Boatworks should have some since they stole all of mine . 

HB has replacement hinges, but you're right, they're a little thicker.

.


----------



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

Bluwave said:


> They don't make them anymore, but Glasser Boatworks should have some since they stole all of mine .
> 
> HB has replacement hinges, but you're right, they're a little thicker.
> 
> .


Thanks for all the input. Left Tom a voice message on his cell, office and sent an email, no reply yet. Looks like Gemlux has something close on their web site so I'll reach out to them tomorrow. If not, onto HB.


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

FlyaSalt said:


> Thanks for all the input. Left Tom a voice message on his cell, office and sent an email, no reply yet. Looks like Gemlux has something close on their web site so I'll reach out to them tomorrow. If not, onto HB.


Tom built a boat for me and they used Gemlux hinges.


----------



## FlyaSalt (Feb 8, 2017)

fatalbert43 said:


> Tom built a boat for me and they used Gemlux hinges.


Checked with Gemlux and was told they discontinued the thinner hinge. The one I used was only slightly thicker and works fine. Never thought it would take me so much time to hunt one down. Thanks for the info.


----------

